# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ممنوع هيدج لازم تخسر غصب عنك *** بعين الله  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Abed Almouhemen

السلام عليكم
نفسي أعرف ليش شركة fxcm ماشية عكس كل الشركات 
يعني معقول مافي نظام هيدج عندهم  
والله نفسي أعرف شو الغاية منها 
يعني أنا مابدي أسكر أي بوزيشن مفتوح وخسران معي بدي أمشي مع السوق و أخذ حسب أتجاه السوق وأخلي عقدودي مفتوحة 
يعني غصب عنك تضطر تسكر العقود اللي عندك لو حبيت تمشي مع السوق لو عكس ضدك 
شيء محير شو الغاية يا أخوان  حد يفهمني 
على عيني ثم راسي أف أكس سيم بس  هي مشكلة الهدج يعني والله مخليتها بننظري اسؤ شركة  
عذرا إدارة المنتدى بس فهموني شو الغاية  :47 47:

----------


## البلوشي

السلام عليكم.. 
البلوك على الربح او الخسارة يسمى في الفوركس الهيدج
تسمية غير صحيحة..لكن هذا هو المنتشر والمتعارف عليه..
 عملية الهيدج باختصار هي فتح عقد عكس اتجاه العقد الموجود.. 
مثال: شاري دولار\ين...
اعمل هيدج...تبيع دولار\ين..بدون غلق الصفقة الاولى..
هنا اذا العملة نزلت او ارتفعت...انت حسابك (في مكانك سر)..
لا تزيد ربحك ولا خسارتك...
لانك اذا ربحت في الاول..ف بلا شك تخسر في الثاني..
والفارق الكلي= صفر+الاسبريد اللي ينضاف عند عمل هيدج.. 
نستعمله عندما نكون ربحانين..ولا نريد ان نخسر بسبب خبر اقتصادي
سوف يصدر ويؤثر على العملة... 
نكون ضمنا الربح..سؤاء الخبر جيد للعملة او سيئ..
بعد الخبر اذا السوق كمل في اتجاه الكونتراكت الربحان
فلك الحرية اما ان تقرر ان تخرج وتكتفي بالربح على عملت عليه هيدج (لوك،قفل)
او تغلق العقد الخسران...وتكمل مع السوق لزيادة الربح... 
والهيدج يستعمل لادارة الارباح..
ولا تنخدع اف شي اسمه هيدج لادارة الخسارة..
ولا تعمل هيدج على كونتراكت خسران..
ولو في خبر سيصدر لصالح كونتراكتك الخسران..
واذا انك متاكد ان الخبر سيكون في صالحك..
لا تعمل الهيدج وخل الخبر يحول الخسارة الى ربح.. 
والهيدج على كونتراكت خسران بالنسبة لي..
خل الصورة في المرفقات توضح لك أحسن... 
اخوك\ البلوشي..

----------


## Lion

الحمد لله ان ماعندهم هذا الهيدج  :Regular Smile:  ...

----------


## المناضل

حلوووووو الهيدج هذا

----------


## amir

ممكن يا عبد ( علي راي علاوي ) تفتح حسابين مع نفس الشركة وتريح بالك بس هتخسر السبريد بس

----------


## البلوشي

> ممكن يا عبد ( علي راي علاوي ) تفتح حسابين مع نفس الشركة وتريح بالك بس هتخسر السبريد بس

 طبعا...لن تربح شي في المقابل ايضا..

----------


## mamdohfn

الهيدج عملة ذات وجهين اذا لم تغلقه فى الوقت المناسب اعتقد تكون خاسر

----------


## amir

> طبعا...لن تربح شي في المقابل ايضا..

 عزيزي انا حبيت احل المشكلة من وجه نظرة فقط لكن موضوع يكسب او يخسر مش دا قصدي خالص
تحياتي

----------


## أبو قاسم1

> الهيدج عملة ذات وجهين اذا لم تغلقه فى الوقت المناسب اعتقد تكون خاسر

 وكيف الاغلاق المناسب  لو تكرمت بالامثلة

----------


## البلوشي

يا جماعة..لا تعقدوا الموضوع..
الهيدج بالمحلي الفصيح:
انك تعلق العقد على حالته (سواء خسران او ربحان)
" فإذا حررها...فهي مطلقة...
وان لم يحررها...فهي معلقة.."

----------


## ( ! شلش ! )

والله يا اخ  Abed Almouhemenنصيحة مني لوجهة الله لا تستخدم الهيدج ابداً وحدد لكل عقد خسارة من 30 الى 35 نقطة وريح راسك واذا ضرب الوقف معاك امشي مع ترند احسن ما تخسر ارباحك وراس مالك   وجهة نظر واحد متضارب مع  :Angry Smile:   الهيدج

----------


## علي البيومي

:A015:  
أخواني من خبرتي المتواضعه في الفوركس لم أجد سوى شخص واحد كان قادرا على التعامل بهذا الاسلوب في التداول و كان قد خبرها عن دراسه و معرفه وافيه باساليبها و طرقها و عمل في الشركات و البنوك العالمية لذا من يرغب في التعامل بهذه الطريقه (الهيدج) من الأفضل له أن يدرسها دراسه وافيه على أيدي اناس متخصصين و تجربتها لمده طويله على الديمو للتأكد من صحة التطبيق أو الأبتعاد تماما عن هذه الطريقه و هذا ما أنصح به. هذا مجرد رأي و نصيحه من أخ الى اخوانه. 
الهدج يعتبر احدى طرق التداول المعروفه عالميا و لكن ليس كل متداول لديه الخبره أو المعرفه الكافيه لأستخدام هذا العلم الواسع و الدليل ان هناك شركات متخصصه فقط في هذا النوع من التداول. لذلك يظن الناس انه لا فائده من الهدج. أرجو أن اكون قد أفدتك بقدر ما لدي من معلومات متواضعه.   :A012:

----------


## عبد المهيمن

:A006:   
حبايبي أنتو ما فهمتو قصدي 
اول شي يوم كتبت الموضوع كانت مراكزي كالتالي 
لونغ يورو ين من 139.64 عقدين ستاندر
يومها نزل اليورو ين لل 137.37
طيب أنا الحساب فيه رصيد 25 دولار أوكي
طيب أنا غلطت وأخذت لونغ رغم انه أخذته وأنا واثق من تحليلي بس يومها طلع أخبار على الين 
خلته ينزل لل137.37
طيب أنا بعدين شفت اليورو ين والله متجه لنقطة ال 137.60
كان لو في هيدج بخلي اللونغ مفتوح و بنزل مع السوق و بعدين بنقطة 137.60 اسكر الشورت وأرجع أخذ عقد واحد لونغ
شوفو كان كم كسبت
على كل الأحوال أنا معاكم انه الهيدج في غير مكانه هو قاتل الحساب بس شوفو أنتو هيك العمليات وأوزنوها هل تصرفي لو كان في هيدج مزبوط
واللي علقان بهيدج يقولو اشوفله حل
على كل الأحوال موضوع انتهى بتغيير الشركة

----------

